# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  How To Save Lives

## EXCESS

*Click the links and help America!!!*

*THE NEW YORK POLICE & FIRE WIDOWS' & CHILDREN'S BENEFIT FUND*

*THE AMERICAN RED CROSS*

*BURN CENTRE AT WASHINGTON HOSPITAL CENTER*

*THE UNITED WAY*

*SALVATION ARMY*

----------


## dane26

bump

----------


## landshark

BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP

You're a good man EXCESS, nice job.

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

bump

----------


## EXCESS

To the mods:
Thank you for putting this post up top.

----------


## ZTEM

Thanks EXCESS

----------


## bex

HUMPY DUMPTY BUMP BUMP

----------


## Spoon

:Smilie:  Great informative post! may come in handy BUMP


Spoon

----------


## decadbal

bada BUMP

----------


## omen78

bump

----------


## FinaZurp

Back up we go...

----------


## Ybear

Bump

----------


## Captain Canuck

Thous like are very informative thanks!!

----------


## cfiler

Great post! Glad this is a sticky!

----------


## Mus505

god job man....ur a nice man

----------


## TITANIUM

Bump!

----------


## BJJ

OP, your intention was deeply venerable but if you really want to help, do it personally hand to hand.
Almost all the organizations around the world, claming to offer help, are in reality something else.
I speak by direct experience, I was the one fooled once.

----------


## Shinalynn

Once I seen this I had to post. I work for a Non profit organization, and we ask for nothing but the donation of blood. Giving blood saves lives without touching your wallet. If you are not able to donate, helping sponsor a blood drive or even recruiting people to donate helps saves lives. ALSO American Cancer Society puts on a once a year activity called Relay For Life. During the team captain meetings they tell you where every dollar goes. I was VERY impressed with all they do.

----------


## BJJ

> Once I seen this I had to post. I work for a Non profit organization, and we ask for nothing but the donation of blood. Giving blood saves lives without touching your wallet. If you are not able to donate, helping sponsor a blood drive or even recruiting people to donate helps saves lives. ALSO American Cancer Society puts on a once a year activity called Relay For Life. During the team captain meetings they tell you where every dollar goes. I was VERY impressed with all they do.


May I know the name?

----------


## Shinalynn

I would prefer not to say the name, but I do work at a local blood bank.

----------


## Sailor Moon

I donate my blood as often as i can!! Donor & PROUD

----------


## odi et amo

the best way to improve unfrickenbelievable quality of lives in poor societies in the world is by controlling the population. birth control.

----------

